# A GladeRunner Saga... The building of a custom Conchfish



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

The time has come to start my thread. It shall be noted I have a little one on the way in a few weeks. Hopefully in a year I will have a skiff as well.
The plan, a 17.5 Conchfish with a ETEC 50. Large casting decks that fit my tent footprint, minimal hatches. Pretty basic family skiff to pole flamingo and whitewater bay, take to the sandbar and cruise the bays of biscayne.
Thanks to everyone in advance for the help and making me believe I can do this as well.




  








The GladeRunner Saga




__
RogueTribe


__
Sep 26, 2019




Dawn of a Conchfish


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

To date I have created two different patterns, one without a curved hull and one with curved surface, modified the spray rails a bit for 3/4 foam, may modify them more. Cut out the stations from some 3/4 and some 1/2 inch ply I had laying about. Purchased the plans and sourced the materials. I should have enough lumber to make the strong back, picked up 8 more 2x4s but used 3 prepping for the storm that wasn't to hit Miami. All there is left now is to get to work. By the end of the weekend i hope to have the patio cleared and the strongback up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Congress on the baby and your boat building journey. I will be watching good choice with the Conchfish.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Can’t wait to see the build! I have a 6 year old and he is so pumped about helping me


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

@Backcountry 16 thanks, mine definitely wont be as fast as some others but I plan to try to timelapse it on my gopro.
@spinnb7 good to hear, I hope my baby girl Stella Maris (star of the sea), likes to fish it with me when its done


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats. I might try to time lapse when I glass the outside of the hull.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

@Sublime yeah I am going to figure out a good location for the camera and try to timelapse the entire build. Recently got a new iMac for editing but haven't set it up due to dusty construction.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Stole a couple hours to tune the stations, have an issue with #6 but working it out with some jigsaw persuasion. Have a few low spots where I think the jigsaw was drunk on a couple, plan to shim where neccesary while planking. Wanted to work outside but the mosquitos wanted to have me for dinner. Progress is slow with an ongoing living room sliding glass door and electrical renovation and custom laundry cabinets but happy to get something done today. Tomorrow is strong back day and gutter cleaning... Go Badgers!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Congratulations on the new little one. I’m sure she will love fishing with her daddy. I will be following as I would like to build my own boat someday


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> Congratulations on the new little one. I’m sure she will love fishing with her daddy. I will be following as I would like to build my own boat someday


Thanks! Yeah I bet she will. I practiced on a spear diving float, then a cooler, then repairing a canoe. I dont feel fully ready but just sending it. It will turn out better than a jon boat so I will be happy.


----------



## David Carr (Sep 20, 2019)

Good luck on your build Rouge,

I will be keeping an eye on this thread. I'm a month or two out from starting my build. It will be a foam core custom 16 of my own design. Best of luck on your build and congratulations on your new baby...


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

David Carr said:


> Good luck on your build Rouge,
> 
> I will be keeping an eye on this thread. I'm a month or two out from starting my build. It will be a foam core custom 16 of my own design. Best of luck on your build and congratulations on your new baby...


Thanks, good luck on the build. Cleaned the patio but the wife would like if I sell one of the other yard ornaments and sliding glass door goes in today. Been busy with work and keeping wifey comfortable. Haven't done much as I need core which is a drive away and still on Baby watch. Hopefully soon and I can really get moving in the next few weeks.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Guess this was lost in time?


----------

